# Drowned rat!!!



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

This is a pic of my mad pup Maya couldn't resist taking it cos she looks like a drowned rat lol

she is soaking!! been raining here all day and we have a leaky gutter and she keeps standing under it trying to catch the drips 

shes the same when u water the plants gets her face under the watering can....mad lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

haha very cute...the things that entertain our dogs aye


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha very cute...the things that entertain our dogs aye


she looks right sorry for herself in the pic....only cos I wont let her sit on my lap where she get get nice n warm!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Paula C said:


> she looks right sorry for herself in the pic....only cos I wont let her sit on my lap where she get get nice n warm!


LOL thats wat she gets...and i bet she would still go back and do it again lol.

Mine do


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes still lovely wet or not,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless her, fab pikkie*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

A little soggy doggy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ahhhhh very cute pup wet or not


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Paula C said:


> she looks right sorry for herself in the pic....only cos I wont let her sit on my lap where she get get nice n warm!


ohhhh you are so cruel, let her sit on your knee  
she does look sorry for herself though, little cutie


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

thats cute... my dog usually run after a bath...


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww lol , She Is Adorable !  

x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw Wha a lovely little wet doggie


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

thanx for all the nice comments. 

but dont be fooled lol she looks like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth lol but shes had the devil in her the past few days shes been driving me nuts 

weather is better today so shes going on a long long walk up the forest today to wear her out


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

AWwwwwwwww paula look at that look on her face all innocent looking. Shes a doll. Shes lovely.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> AWwwwwwwww paula look at that look on her face all innocent looking. Shes a doll. Shes lovely.


lol thanks Rose, but she is far from innocent lol shes a menace  but I love her to bits 

hows the babies by the way? did the second litter arrive safely I missed it!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> lol thanks Rose, but she is far from innocent lol shes a menace  but I love her to bits
> 
> hows the babies by the way? did the second litter arrive safely I missed it!!


Yes hun we had another 5 so thats 12 in total. All doing well gonna take some updated photos at weekend, with their eyes open. They are really chunky already. Mums are doing well too.Thanks for asking


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Arrrr bless, great pic's


----------

